# Edit in Photoshop CS5 does not edit with lightroom adjustments



## dreed41

When using Photo edit in Photoshop CS5 LR 3 gave me choices of edit original or edit with lightroom adjustments. In LR 4 I no longer see these choices. It edits with the LR cropping but not with tone adjustments. This is irritating. How can I get to to edit with all the lr adjustments?


----------



## Hal P Anderson

Editing raw files? if so, you won't get the choices that you expected to get.

On the General page of the Preferences dialogue, press the "Reset all warning dialogs" button. Then try to edit in PS again, and you'll get this:




Choose "Render using Lightroom" and you'll be good to go. You probably hit the "Don't show again" box at some point.

Hal


----------



## dreed41

Yes, that fixed it. I previously was using "open Anyway." thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

If you install ACR 6.7 from http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cameraraw6-7/ then you should be able to continue using Open Anyway.


----------



## skimoose

Hal P Anderson said:


> Editing raw files? if so, you won't get the choices that you expected to get.
> 
> On the General page of the Preferences dialogue, press the "Reset all warning dialogs" button. Then try to edit in PS again, and you'll get this:
> 
> View attachment 1963
> 
> Choose "Render using Lightroom" and you'll be good to go. You probably hit the "Don't show again" box at some point.
> 
> Hal



Is there a Photoshop Camera Raw plug-in version 7.0? 
I've updated PS, I still get this warning box.


----------



## Katherine Mann

As of this morning, if you download the Ps6 beta you will find ACR 7! Got mine. I'm delighted.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Or if you want to stick with CS5, the ACR 6.7 RC will work if you press Open Anyway.  http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjou...ng-converter-6-7-available-on-adobe-labs.html


----------



## skimoose

Thanks so much!
Chris


----------



## rjh1007

Victoria
I use LR 4 and PS CS5.1 with both 32 and 64 installed with the ACR 6.7 plugin.  The 64 bit PS was setup as the primary external editor and regardless of what I do including "Resetting all warnings dialogues" and having installed the ACR 6.7 plugin I am given NO options as the file is opened directly into PS CS 5.1 64 bit.  It does not create a TIFF on opening and many of the LR adjustments are not included in the image opened in the 64 bit version. I have also set up the 32 bit as an additional editor and it works correctly.  My preference is the 64 bit because of its memory handling - my very large files open and save faster than in the 32 bit version.  Both versions worked correctly on LR 3.6.

Any suggestions or am I just missing something obvious.
Thanks for the help.
Bob


----------



## Linwood Ferguson

Bob, I'm not Victoria, but I also am running Windows 7x64 bit, with CS5 (specifically version 12.0.4), and have the 6.7RC installed (not sure what CS5.1 is and if different?).  I also do not get prompted.  I used to get prompted.  Thinking it was 32 v 64 I tried both.  Incidentally, Victoria helped me elsewhere govern which Photoshop version is launced in the "Edit in CS5".  You do it in the registry at HTLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\Photoshop.exe .  There are two keys (Default) and Path, change them as follows (path of course leave off the file name): 


32: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS5\Photoshop.exe
64: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS5 (64 Bit)\Photoshop.exe 

But I tried "reset all warnings" and still do not get prompted.

The good news is that it appears to be accepting all the edits from Lightroom, and is getting it through ACR (you can tell because once in CS5 it shows .NEF not .TIF as the file type). 

It also does prompt when I set it up as an external editor (which I think is normal).

The bad news is now that you called my attention to it, the images do not look the same.   Below is a screen shot with both panes shown at the same time, and it's subtle, but the image from photoshop is brighter, notice in particular the chairs over the batt, and the white haze on the batter's left knee.

I tried taking some images and making extreme adjustments to see if Photoshop was missing something entirely, like a new 2012 process slider, with no luck.  Any extreme setting showed up in CS5.  

I also checked and soft proofing was off in both, and preserve profile was set in CS5 so I don't think it is a profile issue, and I tried both the library display and develop display in photoshop (with soft proofing off).  CS5 is consistently showing a signficantly different appearance (basically brighter) than LR. 

Now I am confused.   Shouldn't these two displays be identical?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson

I just did an EXPORT from LR 4.1RC and the resulting JPG when opened in Photoshop looks identical to the image in Lightroom.

Then I exported the settings to an XMP, and did an open in Photoshop.  The ACR display appears, and that display is substantially lighter than it was in LR4.1RC.   I looked at the ACR settings, and all match EXCEPT since I am in Process 2012, I can't see the six sliders Exposure, Contrast, Highlights, Shadows, Whites, Blacks.  

Has anyone else compared the ACR 6.7 RC rendition to Lightroom in some detail?    I was just happy that it worked at all, but now I am thinking it is not compatible with the 4.1RC version in some fashion, i.e. it functions, but does not process all the settings appropriately.


----------



## rjh1007

Linwood
Thanks for the info.  I will make the changes in the registry.  However, you did pretty much everything I have done and you have said it better.  LR 4.1 and ACR 6.7 should look the same as they are supposed to be the same engines.  Interestingly when I use PS CS 5.1 32 bit with or previously without the new ACR 6.7 plugin the images were identical in both PS and LR 4 and the tiff that was created was the same.  I also received the prompts.  The 64 bit PS CS 5.1 with or without the ACR 6.7 plugin appears to be the culprit and so far there seems to be no fixes.
Just as an aside I also am having slider lag - sometimes the extent that I have to change images to get the contrast, clarity, sharpening, highlights etc to refresh.  LR 3.6 was fast with no lag on anything but the clone/healing tool.  
It certainly isn't my system as it is Win 7 64 bit, 16 gb, AMD Phenom II x6 1100T 3.6 ghz with raid 0 for the files, and separate drives for both the cache and catalog.

I can work with the 32 bit PS, however, the lag on the image refresh is really bad.
Bob


----------



## Linwood Ferguson

rjh1007 said:


> Linwood
> Interestingly when I use PS CS 5.1 32 bit with or previously without the new ACR 6.7 plugin the images were identical in both PS and LR 4 and the tiff that was created was the same.  I also received the prompts.  The 64 bit PS CS 5.1 with or without the ACR 6.7 plugin appears to be the culprit and so far there seems to be no fixes.
> Bob



When you say "TIFF that was created", which created it?   I.e. when you end up in CS5, are you editing a TIF at that point, or an NEF (or whatever flavor of raw you use)?

That's important because it indicates which product did the conversion.  If I set up CS5 to be an external editor (not in the top of the dialog but under), then it prompts, and LR will produce an output file (usually a TIF) that is the input to Photoshop.  That mean's the LR's ACR did the rendering.

If on the other hand Photoshop's file shows an extension of NEF (or whatever), it means that CS5's version of ACR did the rendering.

I am wondering if in your 32 vs. 64 changes you are actually changing how the program is called, and so changing which one is rendering.

In my case when I render in LR (Export or otherwise cause Lightroom to pass over a TIFF) whether 32 or 64 bit Photoshop it looks fine.

When I render in Photoshop, whether 32 or 64 bit, it looks different from LR, substantially so).

I tried something else -- I converted to Process 2010, and did the same thing, and CS5 and LR look identical.

I believe that, at least in 4.1RC, the ACR engine is different insider of Lightroom than in 6.7RC.   Which means one is probably better off setting up CS5 as an external editor not a known/native one.


----------



## rjh1007

Linwood,
Thanks for your insights and your help.  Of course a big thanks to Victoria.  I spent this Monday Easter afternoon making some changes.  I finally settled on changing the top dialogue editor to PS CS5.1 32 bit and made PS CS5.1 64 bit an additional editor.  It may only be my set up, however, everything now works properly.  When I use the top dialogue editor there are no prompts and the ACR (PS 5.1 32 bit) version is the same as LR 4.1 - now with no more changes in colour or tonality.  Using the additional external editor (PS CS 5.1 64 bit) I get the LR prompts, the creation of the TIFF as LR renders it and the final product in PS matches perfectly what I have in LR - again no more changes in colour or tonality. Very interestingly, when I went back into the registry and changed back to my original settings with the 64 bit PS as the top dialogue editor I got slight colour changes and a brighter image.  Obviously I have now changed back to the 32 bit as the top dialogue editor. Something isn't working correctly with that combination.
This whole thing has been very, very strange and has cost us and probably many others a lot of time and grief.
Thanks again for your help.
Bob


----------



## rjh1007

Linwood
I just made a liar out of myself.  I was looking at colour images and they looked pretty close, however, I do a lot of B&W work. When comparing B&W images I was working on this evening there is definitely a 1/3 + stop difference (brighter) in exposure when using the the top dialogue editor.  Regardless of whether it is 32 or 64 bit.  The image rendered by ACR 6.7 is NOT the same as the one rendered by LR using the the additional external editor regardless of 32 or 64 bit.  So what you were seeing is correct.  I have just compared 6 B&W images from different days and all give the same results as above.
I hope this catches the eye of Abode.
Bob


----------



## Linwood Ferguson

Bob, bad that it's broken, but good that you are seeing the same as I - whether 32 or 64 bit.  I think that ACR 6.7 is different from LR 4.1RC.  I hope Adobe knows that and has plans to fix, as it's rally a pretty large difference at times.

Any Mac users out there -- is it the same on Mac?    Anyone else noticed?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Yep, I think 6.7 is supposed to match 4.0, but 4.1 has some additional tweaks.  Plus there's a bug or two in 6.7RC which is causing some issues.  It's a complicated time!


----------



## aaron gang

*thanks*

You rock.. thank you




Hal P Anderson said:


> Editing raw files? if so, you won't get the choices that you expected to get.
> 
> On the General page of the Preferences dialogue, press the "Reset all warning dialogs" button. Then try to edit in PS again, and you'll get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choose "Render using Lightroom" and you'll be good to go. You probably hit the "Don't show again" box at some point.
> 
> Hal


----------

